# earliest positive test



## trixieml

what is the earliest anyone has had a positive preggo test result? how many days past ovulation? thx!


----------



## jappygirl76

I didnt want to R&R, but I have not had a positive test result yet. It will be nice to see what kind of answers you get.

Best of luck!!


----------



## HungryHippo

Had a faint positive 12 dpo. It was the first I had tested, so I'm not sure how much earlier I would have seen any +'s.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ChristinaRN

I was negative at 9dpo and + at 12dpo but I have heard of people getting +'s around 9-10dpo so I would say that's the earliest RELIABLE result.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I got my first pregnant 1-2 at 10dpo

:flower:


----------



## emily86

11dpo but i had a shadow at 10 dpo.


----------



## meow951

i had quite a visible positive on a frer at 9 dpo


----------



## Barbles

I had a decent line at 9dpo on a cheapie and a cracking line on a tesco hpt at 10dpo.


----------



## cherryness

10dpo incredibly pale xxx


----------



## Clo

I had a very very faint line at 8dpo but was 10dpo before I was 100% sure it was a bfp x


----------



## DragonMummy

my earlier pregnancy I didn't get a bfp til 14dpo (af one day late) and this one I was 8dpo.


----------



## Phantom710

i got ym bfp in the morning of 10dpo on both line and digital tests


----------



## Ouverture

I got shadows on dpo 8-9, couldn't officially call them positives until dpo 10 when I got a faint faint line on FRER and then a + on a FRER Digi. Lines much darker on 11-14dpo. I'm glad I tested early, but in some respects the uncertainty was really stressful. . .


----------



## Nataliexx

7-8 dpo for all my pregnancy's


----------



## MillerBabe

Same with me - I got my first BFP at 7dpo, it was very light, but it was there


----------



## Dukechick

I think mine was 12 dpo. Was going to wait till 14, but we couldn't wait! We weren't sure if we could see a line or not, so the next morning we bought a digi. It was positive!


----------



## dan-o

Two of my BFP's have been exactly the same -
9dpo was a shadow on IC's, 
10dpo was a faint but visible line on FRER, 
11dpo clear BFP on all tests 

Good luck! xx


----------



## tjw

8dpo with dd.
5dpo this time but it started out as twins and I didn't know it was 5dpo until I had scans done that put me back by 3 weeks!! It really shocked me as I didn't know it was possible for under a week dpo!!


----------



## hopedance

7dpo a shadow, clear bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## chelseaharvey

10DPO this time around


----------



## CamoQueen

7 DPO very light, positive digi at 8 DPO.


----------



## Charmaine1

I got my BFP at 9 dpo with a digi after thinking I saw a shadow on an Internet cheapie.


----------



## welshprincess

i had a definate line on a superdrug at 8dpo


----------



## notjustyet

I got a really really faint line on a Sainsburys own at 10dpo, then a faint line on an Asda at 11dpo, and a proper line on an Asdas own at 13dpo.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I had a definite positive HPT at 12 dpo but looked promising since 10 dpo. I was testing with the cheapies at 9, 10, and 11 dpo. I finally got the FRER out at 12 dpo and it was definitely positive.


----------



## peanut27

I did 2 tests which came back negative, although i knew in my heart of hearts they wouldn't work as it was really early after ovulation , probably about 5-7 days- after those two i managed to wait until 2 days before my period was due and used an early response, even then it was still very faint. I then bought another one on my period due date and it was a clear positive! xx


----------



## repogirl813

had faint faint bfp on am on 9dpo that afternoon got a pregnant with digital clear blue easy cause i didnt trust the faint line


----------



## SugarFairy

9DPO in the evening on an internet cheapie


----------



## coco84

Got first faint line at 10DPO


----------



## MeggyMoo87

I didnt get a positive until I was 23dpo!! And I was testing every single day! x


----------



## Thistledown

I had a very very faint positive on an IC at 9DPO. Was definitely a positive at 11DPO.


----------

